# Fiction or What???



## starhacker (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey.. 

Suddenly watching the movie Angels & Demons,
A weird thought came to my mind.

The movie is based on Illuminati and Christianity stuffs
But, what if Illuminati exists and this organisation wants the people to have a concept that these all are fictional to hide their evidences in the shadows of fiction. What if its all a large conspiracy??

Lets Poll and comment?

Whom of u agree with me?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, Illuminati is not fictional. Read the book, it explains more about "Illuminati" than the movie. 60% historical staff is missing in the mmovie related to Illuminati.

Well, they still could be existing....can easily brand all atheists as Illuminati, if you want.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2013)

no. everything in the book is fiction. everything, the buildings, the positions of the pieces of art, their interpretation, meaning and symbology all of it is made up. 
notice even the disclaimer that the pieces of art, the buildings and events from history are based on fact is after the dedication, or the start of the book, so even that page is fiction


----------



## starhacker (Feb 21, 2013)

I like the thoughts of rhitwick. Its true that most of the historical stuffs is missing in the movie but if such a powerful organisation or Illuminati exists then they have a large part of history which can be easily molded to recreate those as movies to mislead the people.

And another fact is that i m not saying it for Angels and Demons only..
If u want to end this topic then, forget it.. coz i am listing other movies also..
MIB-Men In Black= If this secret organization exists really managing alien contact in earth. This may refer to the shutting down of UFO sighting cases in different areas.
National Treasure= Freemasons secret society.
Area 51= Same Alien Base Story. If its a story created by the government to secretly created weapons of mass destruction without the knowledge to the society.
Transformers= If there exists a planet like cybertron and the people of its knowledge keeping hostages like NBE-1 (Megatron) in their custody.
Inception= If its really possible to use the subconscious mind to extract information by sedating others.
X-Men= Another secret society of the mutants who will always be hated as shown in the movies.
Harry Potter= If the society of wizards exist.

What if all these movies are based on truth little bit modded but in the end they can be easily used to declare these concepts as fiction to save them from exposure.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2013)

now, I got this.

You are watching too many movies. Take a break!


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

The basis is real, the illuminati did exist, so did the templer knights, all the historical references in the book are facts, except a few, but everything else is fictional, the writer took the names of some ancient famous clans and items and folklores and twisted them into his own telling, the book is pure fiction as far as the theories go, so read it and enjoy it, do not believe it blindly.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2013)

We don't know for sure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2013)

^^what do you mean "we"?we know for sure 2+2=4,earth revolves around sun & moon has no light of its own.if you want to believe in something without proof then believe in god not in some illuminati conspiracy because that at least has some positive aspects compared to believing in this nonsense.the harsh reality of the world is that every year millions of people die of hunger,poor nations starve their population to get nuclear weapons & major powers in pursuit of short term gains ignore long term dangers(aka USA creating nuclear Pakistan & Osama).


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 22, 2013)

Illuminati!!It irritates...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2013)

illuminati is a pyramid scheme


----------



## starhacker (Feb 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> now, I got this.
> 
> You are watching too many movies. Take a break!


 
Its right i am watching to many movies but.. Thats why I find these points in those movies



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^what do you mean "we"?we know for sure 2+2=4,earth revolves around sun & moon has no light of its own.if you want to believe in something without proof then believe in god not in some illuminati conspiracy because that at least has some positive aspects compared to believing in this nonsense.the harsh reality of the world is that every year millions of people die of hunger,poor nations starve their population to get nuclear weapons & major powers in pursuit of short term gains ignore long term dangers(aka USA creating nuclear Pakistan & Osama).



I dont believe in god or Illuminati. I just want to know which is truth.



Anorion said:


> illuminati is a pyramid scheme



Whats about this pyramid scheme???


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 22, 2013)

illuminati FTW


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

5% historical fact, 95% fiction.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

We've one more thing to consider - Assassins & Templars..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> We've one more thing to consider - Assassins & Templars..



long live ezio. but there is some historical background to it... it actually has a lot to do with "_hashish_" the drug.... 

mercenaries who used to kill used to ingest hashish for pleaure / relaxation... and thats how the word hassasins came into place.. then it became assasins because they stopped hashish

im pretty sure there is a solid ( maybe controversial ) story behind assassins & templars..


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2013)

I just found this book on A & T. It's a non-fiction.

The Templars and the Assassins: The Militia of Heaven - James Wasserman - Google Books


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2013)

assasins have nothing to do with the drug. it's the overactive imagination of western authors. that' s just some connection some stupid foreigners too dumb to research made up on the spot



> "The literal interpretation of this term in referring to the Nizaris (as hashish consuming intoxicated assassins) is rooted in the fantasies of medieval Westerners and their imaginative ignorance of Islam and the Ismailis." Assassins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



think you need a clear mind to do all the things assasins are supposed to do... blending with the night, moving without a sound or rustle of clothing, climbing up towers, sneaking through windows, murdering people in a way they don't make a sound... don't think all of that is possible after consuming cakes of hash just before the mission


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> assasins have nothing to do with the drug. it's the overactive imagination of western authors. that' s just some connection some stupid foreigners too dumb to research made up on the spot
> 
> 
> 
> think you need a clear mind to do all the things assasins are supposed to do... blending with the night, moving without a sound or rustle of clothing, climbing up towers, sneaking through windows, murdering people in a way they don't make a sound... don't think all of that is possible after consuming cakes of hash just before the mission



i stand corrected...  btw assassins always dont seem to be the character visualized by ezio  .....

there was a famous court-room assassination by david pardesi


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> long live ezio. but there is some historical background to it... it actually has a lot to do with "_hashish_" the drug....
> 
> mercenaries who used to kill used to ingest hashish for pleaure / relaxation... and thats how the word hassasins came into place.. then it became assasins because they stopped hashish
> 
> im pretty sure there is a solid ( maybe controversial ) story behind assassins & templars..



Might be possible.
They all smoked hashish or some dog sh!t.Then they all started coughing like  *cough*cough*  then
  *huff*huff*  later
 *hass*hass* and finally
 *hassasin*hassasin*.Later the 'h' was dropped making it assasin.See how easily a word is formed.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Anish (Mar 9, 2013)

Human mind has the amazing capacity to exaggerate things and to link things brilliantly which made us the fittest on this planet 


BTW, who knows, may be someone is simulating the universe


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2013)

The NSA Is Building the Country's Biggest Spy Center (Watch What You Say) | Threat Level | Wired.com


----------

